
The Haunted House – Privacy on Google Street View - b0b10101
https://harpers.org/archive/2020/09/the-haunted-house-google-street-view/
======
michaericalribo
The strangest part to me is that the one block is stuck 10 years behind the
rest of the neighborhood, in terms of recency of the photo, even though the
house in question doesn’t exist at the later time—it wouldn’t appear, and
wouldn’t need blurring.

It’s as though Google Maps is inadvertently preserving the house’s horrific
legacy by refusing to forget, and refusing to let it disappear.

------
ibejoeb
Is this really how Harper's distributes its content digitally?

~~~
tensor
I don't even see anything on the page. I'm guessing this is their anti-adblock
tactic? If so I'm fine not viewing their content.

~~~
lisper
You're not missing much. The story is about a house that got blurred out of
Street View because a horrible crime was going on there at the time the image
was acquired.

